# Otto Gas Engine Works Swap Meet & Show in Maryland



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Otto Gas Engine Works is actually a company that custom makes piston rings. I guess they have an annaul show. Any way, you can contact David Reed at the site below. Swap Meet & Show is on Sept. 25-26.

Otto Gas Engine Works


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

I am going to try to make it on the 26th. I will be returning from vacation that Friday and am putting on a crab feast on the 25th, but I am planning to go on Sunday.


----------

